# Wittnauer Electro-Chron



## cousteau62 (Jun 27, 2010)

Hi everybody.

I own a Wittnauer electro-chron with a skelletonized dial center.Anything that can shed a light on this particular watch will be much appreciated

Thanks


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

cousteau62 said:


> Hi everybody.
> 
> I own a Wittnauer electro-chron with a skelletonized dial center.Anything that can shed a light on this particular watch will be much appreciated
> 
> Thanks


Chcek out the link above this forum to "ELECTRIC WATCHES" - should give you a good start. :yes:


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

cousteau62 said:


> Hi everybody.
> 
> I own a Wittnauer electro-chron with a skelletonized dial center.Anything that can shed a light on this particular watch will be much appreciated
> 
> Thanks


You lucky devil. If you search this forum you will find a number of threads about the skelletonized electro-chron. I bought one a year or so ago and had our very own "Silver Hawk" overhaul it.

They are quite rare - this is only the 4th mention of one that I know - mine, the one at the NAWCC museum, one that was auctioned off a few years back in the USA, and now yours.

Let's see some photos (and welcome to the forum).


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

martinus_scriblerus said:


> Let's see some photos (and welcome to the forum).


Yes, let's see those photos. :thumbsup: (shall I post a few of yours Dave?)


----------



## cousteau62 (Jun 27, 2010)

Here you go. Thank you very much for all of the information. Enjoy!


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Ooooh nice....that looks a very clean example...when is it for sale?









I'm sure Dave wont mind me posting a few shots of his:


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

It's a very nice example that you have. While the band is not the typical original Wittnauer one it really complements the watch.

If there is a story about the watch we'd all like to hear it.

p.s. with a forum name like "cousteau62" do you have a pile of dive watches as well?


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)




----------



## cousteau62 (Jun 27, 2010)

martinus_scriblerus said:


> It's a very nice example that you have. While the band is not the typical original Wittnauer one it really complements the watch.
> 
> If there is a story about the watch we'd all like to hear it.
> 
> p.s. with a forum name like "cousteau62" do you have a pile of dive watches as well?


Thanks for the compliments.

Yes you guessed right.

I collect mostly Seiko's.A pile?Not quite.Maybe a couple of hundred,including:like NOS 6159,6217,6105,6309 and so on.Now to the story behind the Wittnauer.I got it at a garage(car port) sale for 10$ because it looked interesting and i had never seen another one like it.Now, thanks to you all i assume it is a rare and collectible piece.

I don't get attached to watches since i have around 5000 of different kinds and shapes.

I will however be willing to part with it but i don't know what will be a decent price for it.

I'm afraid to put on it Eprey for fear that it won't bring enough bidders.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

cousteau62, I've sent you an email...hope you get it ok.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

You list it properly and it will fly! It is georgous


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

cousteau62 said:


> I collect mostly Seiko's.A pile?Not quite.Maybe a couple of hundred,including:like NOS 6159,6217,6105,6309 and so on.
> 
> I don't get attached to watches since i have around 5000 of different kinds and shapes.


Thats a stunning watch.

Now, we need pictures of the rest, sounds like a stunning collection.. :yes:


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

I'd give you 200% profit on it without even thinking about it and I don't even like them! Half naked watches :bad: I just don't like the innards showing from the face.









Watches with no knickers on (display backs) I can live with, It's good to watch the innards going round, but not from the front - Oh Dearie Me NO! - - but that'll just be me :to_become_senile:


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

I bought this advert a while back. It's lost in my house. See the original band for the skeleton EC:


----------



## Ted (Oct 29, 2009)

I certainly am interested, as I am sure are others, but do not know how to contact you.


----------



## AaronC (Jun 8, 2010)

Hi. I'm new to the forum here, but I would like to add my name to the (probably long) list of people who are interested in your skeleton Electro-Chron if you decide to sell.

Aaron


----------

